# TURANOR , El Barco Solar mas Grande del Mundo



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

http://vidaecologica.org/revista/?p=1343

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs_...pw.r_qf.&fp=b29bb578d0b610b8&biw=1024&bih=595

. . . Y caminan por encima de los paneles . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2012)

Podrían hacer unas velas rígidas a base de paneles solares, así tienen 2x1.
http://yabocs.avytes.com/2010/02/bmw-oracle-diseno-vela-rigida/

De paso en el mar igual tiene mas rendimiento; si no estás en el ecuador y el sol está bajo + reflejo del mar el rendimiento igual es mayor con los paneles en vertical.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2012)

Supongo que las "alas" que se ven a ambos lados se elevan y quedan casi verticales


----------



## tatajara (Sep 20, 2012)

ta bueno ¡¡¡


> 35 metros de eslora y 15 de ancho que lleva instalados 537 metros cuadrados de células fotovoltaicas, que le permitirán navegar noche y día sin emitir dióxido de carbono




lo unico que no encontre el la potencia de los motores 

ojala pensaramos todos asi


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2012)

Es genial y el futuro es el sol

La energía solar es inagotable...y cuando se agote ya no habrá vida en la Tierra así que


----------

